# Winches



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

im pretty sure i know its warn but what is the best no hassle winch system you guys have used cuz im lookin at gettin th warn XT/25 and buy a remote to go with all for about $500 but if there is somthing out there where i can get more bang for my buck im definitly open ears for suggestions


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Viper. Warn Sucks. Check out our sponsor MotoAlliance...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Viper. Warn Sucks. Check out our sponsor MotoAlliance...


 
Yep...What he said


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

yeah just checked em out the elite 3000 looks pretty sweet what do yall think plenty for a lil big bear right?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah 3000 would be enough...Of course the bigger the better


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

yeah buddy of mine has a 2500 on his polaris sportsman hahaha he didnt know what the clutch was on it till this weekend when we went ridin he was usin the switch to pull the winch out i might not know what the best products are or even how to mount em but luckely i know how to use em he fairly knew to the ridin scene ha may have been ridin for a couple months but hes learn fast i'll have to download some of our videos


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got my Venom 4500 in today. I plan on installing it tomorrow. Venom and Viper are just about the same winch.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Viper Max is the way to go.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

warn 2500 is a poor choice, plastic gear housing, weak spot for sure, i have 3 of them in garbage right now an 1 more headed that way. if you go warn you need to go to the 3000 hd series or better, from what i have read i will go to a waterproof viper 4000 when this old 3k hd warn plays out


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> I just got my Venom 4500 in today. I plan on installing it tomorrow. Venom and Viper are just about the same winch.


Negative...The guy who opened Venom split from a partnership with Peter at Motoalliance ........and the Venom winches are not half what the Viper max are.

Viper winches have liquid filled/fully sealed/nickle alloy contacts and the ViperMax and Elite series winches are submersible----I'm not aware of ANY Venom products that can claim 1 of those qualities, much less all.

Support a sponsor of the site :bigok: you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree...go Viper. This warn has been good so far, but it is the second warn to go on this bike... next one will definitely be a viper


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

avenomusduck said:


> Negative...The guy who opened Venom split from a partnership with Peter at Motoalliance ........and the Venom winches are not half what the Viper max are.
> 
> Viper winches have liquid filled/fully sealed/nickle alloy contacts and the ViperMax and Elite series winches are submersible----I'm not aware of ANY Venom products that can claim 1 of those qualities, much less all.
> 
> Support a sponsor of the site :bigok: you will not be dissapointed!


Actually, my contacts are fully sealed and the venom winch has the same SPS (submersion protection system) as the viper. Simply put, I have happy with my Venom and should it die on me, which I do not see happening anytime soon, then I may go with Viper. I have had this thing sitting under water for over 20 minutes with not a problem. Opinions are opinions, but I have really put this thing to the test.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ ive had my classic underwater for that long and longer and it works fine. Not to mention, it aint sealed at all!
it's been on since 2006 on the prarie 360

here she is


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> Actually, my contacts are fully sealed and the venom winch has the same SPS (submersion protection system) as the viper. Simply put, I have happy with my Venom and should it die on me, which I do not see happening anytime soon, then I may go with Viper. I have had this thing sitting under water for over 20 minutes with not a problem. Opinions are opinions, but I have really put this thing to the test.


We COOL! not trying to be a hater or anything but Venom and Viper are on different levels...both in product AND support and having experience with both....my money and recommendation go to Viper and Motoalliance!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the venom guy used to work @ motoalliance.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I am not hating either, I simply purchased the venom based on the specs being fairly close to those of the viper. Not to mention price was lower. So far, I love it. If it dies on me, then I have no choice but to go Viper next time.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I have a Warn 2500 on all 3 of mine and havent had a prob so far.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys i found this post when i was looking for a winch and decided to give viper a try. I have to say i was very impressed with their shipping, i live in nb canada and it only took 2 days. everything mounted up great, but then the problems started. i just got it mounted up on friday night and then saturday i pulled out all the cable to spool it up like it says and when i got the cable about three quarters of the way in everything just stopped. i checked everything and the wires are all tight and the contactor has power and working proberly and even has power to the winch so i pulled the winch off and the motor is bound up on the inside. i was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if its just me... im hoping the customer service is as good as everyone says they are and they will just send me a new winch. 
thanks


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

VIPER ELITE FTW. never had a problem


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

09_650i said:


> hey guys i found this post when i was looking for a winch and decided to give viper a try. I have to say i was very impressed with their shipping, i live in nb canada and it only took 2 days. everything mounted up great, but then the problems started. i just got it mounted up on friday night and then saturday i pulled out all the cable to spool it up like it says and when i got the cable about three quarters of the way in everything just stopped. i checked everything and the wires are all tight and the contactor has power and working proberly and even has power to the winch so i pulled the winch off and the motor is bound up on the inside. i was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or if its just me... im hoping the customer service is as good as everyone says they are and they will just send me a new winch.
> thanks


Service was awesome. 

I cracked the contacter box (my fault) and they still sent me one FOC!!!!

And get a synthetic rope cable, you'll never know why you had steel cable again (and Hercules SLR can make it for less that $1.00/ft).


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

well i called motoalliance today but they were closed so im gonna call em up on monday morning and im hoping that they will just send me a new winch and when it arrives i'll just give the delivery man the one i have to send back. I have been impressed so far with them and i think whatever this problem is it's just a freak issue i just want a winch that works, i didn't even get to try it in the mud. I'll keep ya's posted on how it works out.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a super winch on the timberwolf and I like the looks of the vipers alot better then any other winch..I'm going to talk my dad into getting me one


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys just thought i would let ya's know how things are going with the winch. i called up motoalliance and then got in touch with the guy that deals with their warranty and decided it was the berring for the motor that was binding, so motoalliance sent me a new motor and berring and i put them in and everything is good now. i have to say the viper winch kit is well built and of high quality i am impressed with motoalliance and their customer service was very helpfull and more then willing to correct the issue.


----------

